# electrolosis bath soloution and electrolosis simplified



## mpowers1969 (Jan 19, 2013)

how u make simple home made electrolosis with battery charger and what u need for soloution that u get at local store to get gold from plated items simple and cheap soloution easiest way make a reverse electrolosis recoverer to retrieve gold plated stuff please any help b greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## butcher (Jan 19, 2013)

mpowers1969.
Mike,
I moved your other post here, I spell checked it, and removed texting lingo, I suggest you do the same when posting.

What is easiest and simplest way that you can recover your gold, after you use electrolysis to strip gold plate in a bath solution with easy and readable instructions, supplies and solutions you can buy at local store to recover, just small amounts of gold from plated items I’m new to this, I am out work and need make some extra money get by. By cost efficient reliable method and with supplies I can get at my local stores I have saved up bout 75 older computers and maybe 100 old cell phones anybody can help me out I would greatly appreciate any help thanks so much 
Mike


In the general chat section you will find:
General reaction list, guide to the forum and welcome to new members, this will lead you to what your looking for.

In the safety section you will find some very important things to help you do this safe, a little gold is no good if you get blinded or poisoned trying to get it, read dealing with waste, so you know what to do with the toxic waste.

Then use the search button to find the things your looking for, search for terms like "concentrated sulfuric acid stripping cell".

Laser Steve is a member and moderator here on the forum he has an excellent web site (find one of his posts for a link, visit his web site.

I know this sounds like a lot of instructions, but if you follow the advice you will be amazed at what you will find, not only will you find the answer to this question but a million more questions you have not even thought of yet.

You will not make much money at all from a little electronic scrap, it will take tons, there are many things you need to learn How to process your scrap before you even begin, separating parts like fingers, CPU's, pins and how to get these ready, each material may use a different process, so you may have to learn many different processes, and each of these processes can have several processes to do to do the whole process,, if you need money, work at finding work, you can learn this too, but do not get to thinking you will be able to feed yourself doing it any time soon, there is a lot to learn, and everything is here for you to learn this, it will probably take about a year of study to learn, this is not something someone can tell you how to do in a few posts.

Good luck finding a job, use this as a hobby to learn to get a little bit of gold (not to get bread), when you have a job, bread on the table, and spent considerable time learning on the forum you may find this hobby brings in a little income or at least pays for itself, but that will take time and a lot of study.

Welcome to the forum, spend a little time exploring the gold mine here, and follow this treasure map.


----------



## mpowers1969 (Jan 19, 2013)

i didnt realize i had posted question more once sorry bout that im new to this site just sighned up few hours ago. i appreciate ur help thanks very much i deff check out the book ur talking about and bein safe usen chemicals etc thanks 4 heads up uve been great help thanks


----------



## drtyTshrt (Mar 27, 2013)

mpowers1969 said:


> how u make simple home made electrolosis with battery charger and what u need for soloution that u get at local store to get gold from plated items simple and cheap soloution easiest way make a reverse electrolosis recoverer to retrieve gold plated stuff please any help b greatly appreciated thanks





mpowers1969 said:


> how u make simple home made electrolosis with battery charger and what u need for soloution that u get at local store to get gold from plated items simple and cheap soloution easiest way make a reverse electrolosis recoverer to retrieve gold plated stuff please any help b greatly appreciated thanks



Wow. :shock:


----------

